# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Как нужно говорить, чтобы говорить "как нужно"...

## Просто Эльвира

Я вот только стала работать и обучаться на радио, сделала столько открытий для себя! Оказывается- я совершенно неправильно говорила! Я впервые услышала, что в речи необходимо ставить ударение на существительные! Попробуйте взять любой текст, выделите только существительные, затем прочтите только их - весь смысл статьи на ладони! И существительными они называются не зря - в них вся существенность,суть и т.д. Еще много интересного на радио узнаю и уверена, что ведущая(ий) обязан грамотно и четко говорить.
На чистое произношения звуков есть простое упражнение: поместите в рот пробку от шампанского (не пластиковую) и 15 минут читайте (ЧЕТКО выговаривая все звуки!) любой текст. Речевой аппарат поболит, но это того стоит!
Желаю всем успехов, красивой, грамотной речи! Да! И записывайте свои переговоры и потом прослушивайте - все будет ясно, как белый день! Всех люблю!

Ночь наиболее темна перед рассветом! - говорит мудрая китайская пословица.  Все еще будет замечательно!

----------

Eleo (15.09.2018), Natallive (18.03.2016), артмари (31.05.2019), БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018), Гваделупа (18.10.2018), Зосик (15.04.2016), Ирина Романенко (16.10.2016)

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Асенька, каждому своё !!! Мне легче всё выяснить в непринуждённом разговоре. Эльвира-спасибо за рассказ о существительных.Обязательно потренируюсь.Что ещё интересного узнала на радио ? Что могло бы помочь работе ведущего...?? Пиши.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Всем, думаю, пригодится! Светлан, а  давайте я буду выкладывать здесь то, чему меня там учат! Кому интересно - учимся! Нас нигде этому не учили - правильно читать и говорить. За многие годы мозг привык и теперь наша задача "переучить" наш мозг от неправильного чтения и, соответственно, говорения, это реально!

Возьмите текст (любой), распечатайте его крупным шрифтом(20-22),чтобы не отвлекаться на мелкоту шрифта. Выделите все существительные в тексте и определения к ним, которые явно несут основную смысловую нагрузку. Перечитайте столько раз текст сколько потребуется для понимания его смысла (иногда на радио бывают такие тексты, что с 1 раза не поймешь). При необходимости добавьте к выделенным существительным определения или сказуемые -все для выделения смысла.
Дальше. Обозначим места где можно взять дыхание (сделать вдох). Это очень важно! Перед вздохом человек бессознательно понижает тон речи, а значит и ударение сбивается и смысл проговариваемого уже рвется, и слушающий отвлекся , и нить потеряна. Это очень тонкая штука! Но, продолжаем! Читаем 1 предложение по одному слову, остальные закрыв листом бумаги. Например: _Вы хорошо знаете, что биология - это наука о жизни._  Мы открываем каждое слово по очереди, пока не "появится" смысл. Итак, читаем - _Вы_, ничего не понятно, идем дальше._Вы хорошо_, тоже ни о чем не говорит. _Вы хорошо знаете_ - это уже понятно! Вот здесь, прямо в тексте ставим яркую галочку между словами "знаете" и "что". И далее, _что биология - это наука о жизни_ разорвать нельзя, поэтому "галочка" для вздоха в этом предложении будет только одна. И так весь текст. Читать  пока не надоест, несколько дней. Меня потом на занятии проверят и я вам расскажу что дальше.
В среднем необходимо 6 месяцев, чтобы "переучиться" читать. А с пробкой от шампанского 15 минут кж день! Но , ребята, слушать правильно говорящего человека - это одно удовольствие! Своего учителя я слушаю, не дыша. Чего и всем нам желаю! :Yes4:

----------

Eleo (15.09.2018), Natallive (18.03.2016), БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018)

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Да! Самое главное забыла! Не обращайте внимания на знаки препинания в тексте - точки, запятые и т.д. Важен только смысл! Часто встречаются "разорванные по смыслу" предложения! Нужно их "склеить". Удачи !

----------

Eleo (15.09.2018)

----------


## Ponj29

Эльвирочка, жду с нетерпением продолжения!!!! Все твои посты скопировала, буду учиться!!! Спасибо, что делишься с нами!! Удачи тебе и твоему учителю!!

----------


## Суперстар

*Просто Эльвира*, Эльвира, очень интересно, ждем продолжения!

----------


## Совмари

Эльвира, вы молодец.
мою память точно взъерошили.
 так давно я забыла эти методики.
 а у меня, в последнее время, все разговоры- заказы- по телефону.
это жуть. зима юбилейная (летом то народ обычно юбилеи на природе, на даче, а тутв кафе заходят)
но зимой так рано темнеет, что многие заказчики всстрече предпочитают телефоны.
вот и ведем беседы))
совсем другое впечатление.
 сейчас вот,невидя заказчика. работаю над юбилеем 25 декабря

----------


## юрик71

*Просто Эльвира*, 
чтобы не засорять эту тему, можно открыть новую в этом же разделе! а по поводу свадебных анкет, все это уже выставлялось, но в других темах, и копировать сюда не имеет смысла.

----------


## Курица

> Я вот только стала работать и обучаться на радио, сделала столько открытий для себя! Оказывается- я совершенно неправильно говорила! Я впервые услышала, что в речи необходимо ставить ударение на существительные! Попробуйте взять любой текст, выделите только существительные, затем прочтите только их - весь смысл статьи на ладони! И существительными они называются не зря - в них вся существенность,суть и т.д. Еще много интересного на радио узнаю и уверена, что ведущая(ий) обязан грамотно и четко говорить.
> На чистое произношения звуков есть простое упражнение: поместите в рот пробку от шампанского (не пластиковую) и 15 минут читайте (ЧЕТКО выговаривая все звуки!) любой текст. Речевой аппарат поболит, но это того стоит!
> Желаю всем успехов, красивой, грамотной речи! Да! И записывайте свои переговоры и потом прослушивайте - все будет ясно, как белый день! Всех люблю!
> 
> Ночь наиболее темна перед рассветом! - говорит мудрая китайская пословица.  Все еще будет замечательно!





> чтобы не засорять эту тему, можно открыть новую в этом же разделе! а по поводу свадебных анкет, все это уже выставлялось, но в других темах, и копировать сюда не имеет смысла.


По просьбе форумчан открываем темку о том, КАК надо говорить, чтоб говорить КАК НАДО!

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Итак, начинаем! Начнем с *дыхательных упражнений.*



Хотите научиться говорить так, чтобы вам внимали с открытым ртом и восхищенным взглядом? А может, вы хотите с успехом выступить в аудитории или даже блестяще пройти конкурс на диктора? Может быть, вы хотели иметь такую специальность, в которой очень важна постановка голоса и красивое звучание, но в силу неразвитости и бедной окраски тембра своего голоса даже и не пытаетесь осваивать желанные просторы? 
Не огорчайтесь! С помощью упражнений, предложенных в статье, вы можете поработать над своим речевым аппаратом и добиться объемного и полного звучания собственного голоса, красивого по тембру, с большим диапазоном. И что очень важно – улучшив дикцию речи, вы почувствуете уверенность в себе и повысите свою самооценку. Ваши шансы найти высокооплачиваемую работу, предполагающую широкие контакты с людьми различных социальных групп и лидеров верхушки, заключение всевозможных сделок и договоров, продвижение какого-либо продукта существенно возрастут, поскольку приятный и легко модулирующий голос, принимающий в нужной ситуации определенные оттенки, быстрее расположит к вам слушающего человека. 

*Вводные упражнения*
Прежде чем начинать выполнение упражнений, позаботьтесь о соответствующей обстановке. Выберите достаточно просторное место или комнату, чтобы ничего не отвлекало вас и не мешало, даже было бы неплохо убрать лишние вещи, чтобы обеспечить достаточную акустику.
МирСоветов рекомендует отвести на выполнение каждого из упражнений по развитию дикции *5-10 минут* и переходить к следующему только после того, как достаточно хорошо освоили текущее.
В первую очередь надо поработать над дыханием. Во время выполнения этого упражнения вы должны постоянно дышать через нос, следите за этим.

*1. Работа над вдохом-выдохом*
Выдох: расставьте ноги на ширине плеч, руки на пояс и сделайте медленный выдох через маленькое отверстие в губах так, чтобы ощущалось сопротивление воздуха губами. При этом мысленно проговаривайте любое четверостишие, какое придет в голову.
Проделайте такое упражнение в сочетании с ходьбой, бегом, имитацией кошения травы, колки дров, подметания веником и т.д.
Правильный выдох будет ровным, эластичным, он не должен сбиваться при различном положении тела и вы ощутите напряжение нижереберных мышц, тренируя которых, добьетесь нужного выдоха.
Вдох: наклонитесь медленно вперед так, чтобы спина была прямой и сделайте вдох; выпрямляясь назад, сделайте выдох и тяните звуки «ги-м-м-м…» с одновременной ходьбой.
Теперь вернитесь к начальному положению, снова неторопливо наклонитесь на вдохе, раскиньте руки в стороны и сведите их за головой. В таком положении выпрямляйтесь на выдохе и тяните: «гн-н-н…» с одновременной ходьбой.
Вслед за этим необходимо выполнить еще одно упражнение для улучшения носового дыхания.
При закрытом рте делаем короткий вдох носом, расширяя ноздри, а при выдохе похлопываем по ним своими пальцами.
Повторяя предыдущее упражнение, на выдохе тянем звуки «М» и «Н» и постукиваем кончиками пальцев по ноздрям в порядке очередности каждую.
При открытом рте делаем вдох через нос и медленно выдыхаем через рот, так повторяем несколько раз, не закрывая рта.
Теперь сделайте массаж: нажимая, поглаживайте межреберные мышцы, затем мышцы живота синхронными круговыми движениями рук, что поможет улучшить кровообращение в мышцах и подготовит их к дальнейшим упражнениям.
*2. Тренировка мышц неба*
Неторопливо произнесите 3 раза подряд согласные «К» и «Г», потом почти не открывая рта, но при открытом зеве без голоса произнесите 3 раза гласные «А», «О», «Э».
Прополоскайте рот воздухом так, как вы это делаете водой, проследите, чтобы ощущения были схожими.
Раскройте рот на ширине двух пальцев между зубами и произнесите «АММ…АММ» так, чтобы «А» было шепотом, а «М» – звонким и так повторяйте несколько раз.
*3. Тренировка губ и языка*
Для тренировки верхней губы произнесите «ГЛ», «ВЛ», «ВН», «ТН», а для нижней – «КС», «ГЗ», «ВЗ», «БЗ».
Придайте расслабленному языку форму лопаты и положив его на нижнюю губу, произнесите «И», «Э», повторите несколько раз.
Придайте языку форму изогнутого крючка и проведите острием по небу, одновременно произнося «О», «У».
Тяните звук «М» при закрытом рте и внутренних движениях языка по небу, щекам и губам.
*4. Упражнения для выявления и закрепления центрального речевого голоса, освобождение от мышечных зажимов*
Произнесите любую скороговорку с помощью согласных звуков, гласные должны быть беззвучными и длительными. 
Затем проговорите то же самое в полный голос, внимательно прислушиваясь к себе, вы почувствуете свой центр речевого голоса, т.е. определите, при каком положении артикуляционного аппарата он будет звучать легко и непринужденно.
То же самое проделайте с наклонами головы, поочередно вперед-назад и влево-вправо.
Прочтите скороговорку указанным способом, но выдвигая язык на губы, упуская и заменяя тем самым произношение гласных.
Глубоко вдохните и задержите дыхание (лучше зажать нос пальцами) и громко читайте любой текст. Выдохните и снова вдохните через нос в тех местах текста, где это нужно по смыслу и грамматическим паузам (и так выполняйте во всех положениях тела).
После этих упражнений прочтите текст еще раз уже естественным голосом, и прислушайтесь к его звучанию, отметив разницу в дикции до и после упражнений.

----------

Eleo (15.09.2018), БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018), Ваганка (08.04.2016)

----------


## Ponj29

Как я рада, что эта темка теперь отдельная!!! Эльвира, я рада читать твои посты. Дело за малым, выучить и все выполнить!

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Нет! Нет! Это не то! Не верю! - сказал бы Он!
 Друзья, я скопировала упражнения, которые дал мне мой учитель(расскажу о нем позже). Ну я же говорила вам, что я лодырь! Лень же набирать свой текст. А сейчас услышала речь В.В. Путина и подпрыгнула! Его же учили правильно говорить!!! А нам, людям творческим не свойственно читать "сухие" тексты! Так не пойдет - решила я!  Итак - пример наглядный. Человек, которого уважают, слушаются, считают его умным. Короче, уверенный в себе мужичок!

Заметили КАК он это делает?Говорит, то есть? Давайте начнем сначала! Что особенного(отличного от вашей, или чьей либо еще, манеры говорить)?

Ответим на этот вопрос и пойдем...вместе туда, где будут слушать нас, слегка раскрыв рот.......

----------


## KAlinchik

> Что особенного(отличного от вашей, или чьей либо еще, манеры говорить)?
> 
>  .....


я думаю, он четко проговаривает основные слова,на которых делает акцент в своей речи....

----------


## Ponj29

говорит медленно и делает много пауз и вовсе не там, где стоят точки.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Вы абсолютно правы! Только надо учитывать специфику его профессии, но суть та же . Итак, продолжим.

. Если есть возможность, запишите свой голос на диктофон и прослушайте запись. Вам понравилось? Вас устраивает тембр вашего голоса? Или вы воскликнули: "Неужели это мой голос?". Когда мы поймем, какие основные элементы участвуют в формировании голоса, мы сможем выработать собственные приемы его улучшения.
 Голос создается в глубине нашего организма, а не только в области голосовых связок. Глубокое диафрагмальное дыхание поддерживает голосовой процесс, гортань проталкивает воздух сквозь вибраторы, резонирующие ткани и полости, а артикуляторы позволяют нам произносить звуки и слова, и все эти процессы управляются на *подсознательном уровне, отражая голосом всю вашу человеческую сущность и то состояние, в котором вы в данное время находитесь. Например, если вы:*
- повышаете громкость голоса, то вы волнуетесь;
- повышаете тон голоса, то из-за волнения вы начинаете терять контроль над собой;
- ускоряете темп речи, то вы неуверены в себе;
- отвечаете, не дослушав вопроса, то вы раздражены или оправдываетесь;
- взяв трубку беспроводного или мобильного телефона, начинаете без цели перемещаться по комнате, то вы смущены и волнуетесь;
- идете по улице быстрым шагом и при этом разговариваете по мобильному телефону, то вы не уважаете себя;
- услышав телефонный звонок, останавливаетесь, если вы были в движении, или устраиваетесь поудобнее в кресле, если вы находитесь в помещении, и делаете паузу прежде, чем ответить, то вы спокойны и уверенны в себе. 
Вот перечень некоторых симптомов того, что вам целесообразно заняться вашим голосом:
- люди часто просят вас повторить только что сказанные вами слова;
- люди замечают у вас идиосинкразию (своего рода аллергию) к публичным выступлениям;
- у вас заметный акцент;
- у вас устает горло после десятиминутного разговора;
- у слушающих вас людей через некоторое время начинает блуждать взгляд;
- вы теряете контроль над голосом в конце длинного предложения;
- вам приходится объяснять слушателям, что вы являетесь руководителем или занимаете иную высокую должность, потому что по вашей речи они этого не чувствуют;
- у вас солидная внешность, но голос звучит слишком молодо;
- вам не нравится собственный голос. 

А вот список наиболее распространенных определений неприятного голоса, который мешает в жизни :
- гнусавый;
- резкий;
- скрипучий;
- хриплый;
- дрожащий;
- высокого тембра (писклявый);
- пронзительный;
- плаксивый;
- с одышкой;
- робкий;
- отрывистый;
- слишком громкий;
- слабый, неслышный;
- бесцветный;
- помпезный;
- саркастический;
- неуверенный;
- монотонный;
- напряженный;
- скучный.

А вот характеристики голоса, способствующего вашей самореализации : 
- приятный;
- вибрирующий;
- спокойный;
- хорошо модулированный;
- низкого тембра;
- доверительный;
- теплый;
- мелодичный;
- заботливый;
- уверенный;
- властный;
- дружеский;
- хорошо интонированный;
- выразительный;
- естественный;
- звучный.

. Как известно, впечатления людей от общения друг с другом на 55 процентов основаны на языке тела, на 38 процентов на тембре голоса и дикции* и лишь на 7 процентов на словах, которые они произносят*, поэтому проблема хорошего голоса для человека чрезвычайно актуальна, поскольку определяет почти 40 процентов его жизненного успеха. 

Многие люди в немалой степени обязаны своим успехом именно голосу и тембр вашего голоса важен для вас также, как ваша внешность, манеры и знания. Это тот инструмент, с помощью которого вы донесете свою мысль до других людей, и взаимопонимание между вами и другими людьми зависит от ваших голосовых и речевых данных. Голос с хорошим тембром может привлечь людей на вашу сторону и убедить их в вашей правоте, вы можете расшевелить людей или усыпить их, очаровать или оттолкнуть. Ваш голос - могущественный инструмент и в тоже время это часть вас самих, поэтому вам следует полюбить свой голос каким бы он ни был, научиться слушать его, наслаждаться им и уделять достаточно времени для развития голоса и совершенствования тембра голоса.

----------

BROOKSE (29.01.2019), Литературная (13.12.2017), Наумка (14.04.2016)

----------


## Actress

А я читаю стихи с грецким орехом во рту! Поразительное упражнение. После него все слова звучат легко и четко! Спасибо за советы!

----------


## лиликож

Упражнения Эльвиры и Actress  собрала воедино, распечатаю и будет ценная брошюра. Число Егорок растет; сначала 10, потом 14, сегодня 16. Прямо чудеса! 
А я знаю средство для восстановления голоса: полпачки семян аниса залить кипятком, дать настояться, добавить ложку меда и ложку коньяка и пить тепленьким. Мне помогает, голос "прорезается". 
Танюшка, а у меня орех в одну сторону закатывается, или их нало два?

----------


## лиликож

Продолжаю заниматься. Егорок 20. Лето пролетает быстро. Уже начинаю задумываться о школе и уроках. У меня беда - не могу говорить тихо. Увлекаюсь и повышаю голос. Представляю как я "разбиваю", порой, детям головы. Да и у самой , как следствие  - осипший голос. А еще раскрою свой секрет - эта звезда, которая свадьбы и праздники ведет звук "Щ" не выгоравливает, он у меня чаще всего как "Ч" идет. Вот стыдобище, тфу - опять эта "Щ"! Ну  уж коли разоткровенничалась - звездой меня мои домашние зовут, только полностью это звучит так: звезда полей и огородов! 
В миру зовут меня - Лилия.

----------


## Istan

Привет землячка! Мне тоже необходимо к пенсии научится говорить правильно. Думаю тоже приступить к занятиям. Я последнее видео со свадьбы посмотрела и ужаснулась.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А я читаю стихи с грецким орехом во рту! Поразительное упражнение. После него все слова звучат легко и четко!


Будьте осторожны - можно поперхнуться.............

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> А я знаю средство для восстановления голоса: полпачки семян аниса залить кипятком, дать настояться, добавить ложку меда и ложку коньяка и пить тепленьким. Мне помогает, голос "прорезается".


Спасибо за рецепт, надо обязательно попробовать :Ok:  Уношу в копилочку

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Пожалуйста раскройте тайну Егорок :Taunt: 

Первый раз - 40 Егорок, второй раз - 48 Егорок...третий - еще не делала, пошла читать снова, что накопировала
Спасибо огромное Эльвире и Руслану...и всем кто писал свои советы. Материал очень интересный. Буду заниматься!

----------


## Мусевич

Доброго времени суток, творческие!
Позвольте внести лепту в эту тему))
Я студентка института культуры(заочница) на предмете "Сценическая речь" мцы изучаем примерно следующее...надеюсь, кому-нибудь пригодится..

Кристин Лениейтер: «Освобождение голоса»
Правила: 
1.	Чтобы освободить голос, надо приобрести новые привычки и новый опыт в психологической и физиологической сфере.
2.	Важно научиться наблюдать себя со стороны.
3.	Нельзя выполнять упражнения механически. Главным должно стать не то, ЧТО делаешь, а то КАК делаешь.
4.	Когда снимается напряжение, в теле освобождается энергия.
5.	Продуктивность голосового аппарата зависит от вытянутого позвоночника. Позвоночник – опора дыхания.
6.	Как влияет каждая часть позвоночника на голосовой аппарат.
a.	полетность голоса зависит от нижней части позвоночника.
b.	средняя часть позвоночника (грудная клетка, межреберные мышцы) влияет на объем дыхания.
c.	шейные позвонки, если они не вытянуты, расстраивают весь звуковой канал.



ПРИЕМЫ ПУБЛИЧНОГО ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЯ.
1. Начало должно быть интригующим.
2. Середина должна быть доказательной.
3. Финал должен быть запоминающийся.
Виды начала:
- Демонстрация предмета
- Прием Гомера (приведение примеров. 3 примера: сильный, средний, очень сильный)
- Красный финал (пожелание, комплимент).

----------


## Мусевич

попробуйте определить плюсы и минусы своей речи...
у меня вот что получилось:

Плюсы: речь эмоционально окрашена, звуки произносятся громко и внятно. Хорошая дикция, четкое произношение буквы "р".  Дыхание ровное, речь не прерывается добором воздуха. Речь построена грамотно. Очень богатая и эмоциональная речь.  Голос громкий и яркий, хорошее интонацинное владение им.
Минусы: резкое произношение слов, нет "певучести" в речи. Периодически разговор переходит на повышенный тон (высокие ноты), допускаются речевые ошибки, не все гласные произносятся. Речь быстрая,  со словами, характерными для юношеской субкультуры.  Голос зависит от настроения, в плохие моменты речь  отличается бравадой. Некоторые слова съедаются, не договариваются  до конца. Смех  не красивый, громкий, как- будто выдавленный  из себя. Слишком частое употребление диалектных слов.


такое разграничение поможет вам определить направление работы...если вы сами не знаете своих плюсов и минусов - обратитесь к знакомым..пусть вас послушают и помогут составить список..

----------


## Мусевич

чтобы добиться четкости произношения речевой аппарат необходимо тренировать, как вы это уже знаете...вот как мы это делали на позапрошлой сессии:
каждую таблицу нужно произносить сначала стаккато, затем легато..

Сценическая речь.
Таблица 1.
Са-Ка
За-Га
Ца-Ха
Со-Ко
Зо-Го
Цо-Хо
Су-Ку
Зу-Гу
Цу-Ху
Сы-Кы
Зы-Гы
Цы-Хы
Сэ-Кэ
Зэ-Гэ
Цэ-Хэ

Таблица 2.
Са-Ша
За-Жа
Ца-Ща
Со-Шо
Зо-Жо
Цо-Що
Су-Шу
Зу-Жу
Цу-Щу
Сы-Ши
Зы-Жи
Цы-Щи
Сэ-Ше
Зе-Же
Цэ-Ще

Таблица 3.
Пу-Шу
Бу-Жу
Ву-Чу
Фу-Щу
Па-Ша
Ба-Жа
Ва-Ча
Фа-Ща
По-Шо
Бо-Жо
Во-Че
Фо-Ще
Пы-Ши
Бы-Жи
Вы-Чи
Фы-Щи
Пэ-Ше
Бэ-Же
Вэ-Че
Фэ-Ще

----------


## Мусевич

Таблица 4.

са	за	ца
ша	жа	ща
со	зо	цо
шо	жо	що
су	зу	цу
шу	жу	щу
сы	зы	цы
ши	жи	щи
сэ	зе	цэ
ше	же	ще

Таблица 5.
ла	ра	да	та	ша	жа	ща	ча
ло	ро	до	то	шо	жо	що	чо
лу	ру	ду	ту	шу	жу	щу	чу
лы	ры	ды	ты	ши	жи	щи	чи
лэ	рэ	дэ	тэ	шэ	жэ	ще	че


Таблица 6.
ту	то	та	тэ	ты
ду	до	да	дэ	ды
ну	но	на	нэ	ны


читать таблицы как по вертикали, так и по горизонтали))

удачи вам))

----------


## Ольга FOX

> попробуйте определить плюсы и минусы своей речи...


Юля, я попробовала, есть над чем работать! Спасибо за ценную информацию.
А ещё, я знаю наверняка, надо давать возможность отдыха речевому аппарату, иногда достаточно продолжительную!

----------


## Мусевич

*Ольга FOX*, всегда пожалуйста)) отдых вещь необходимая - это точно))

----------


## Курица

В четверг четвертого числа в четыре с четвертью часа лигурийский регулировщик регулировал в Лигурии, но тридцать три корабля лавировали, лавировали, да так и не вылавировали, а потом протокол про протокол протоколом запротоколировал, как интервьюером интервьюируемый лигурийский регулировщик речисто, да не чисто рапортовал, да не дорапортовал дорапортовывал да так зарапортовался про размокропогодившуюся погоду что, дабы инцидент не стал претендентом на судебный прецедент, лигурийский регулировщик акклиматизировался в неконституционном Константинополе, где хохлатые хохотушки хохотом хохотали и кричали турке, который начерно обкурен трубкой: не кури, турка, трубку, купи лучше кипу пик, лучше пик кипу купи, а то придет бомбардир из Бранденбурга — бомбами забомбардирует за то, что некто чернорылый у него полдвора рылом изрыл, вырыл и подрыл; но на самом деле турка не был в деле, да и Клара-к крале в то время кралась к ларю, пока Карл у Клары кораллы крал, за что Клара у Карла украла кларнет, а потом на дворе деготниковой вдовы Варвары два этих вора дрова воровали; но грех — не смех — не уложить в орех: о Кларе с Карлом во мраке все раки шумели в драке, - вот и не до бомбардира ворам было, и не до деготниковой вдовы, и не до деготниковых детей; зато рассердившаяся вдова убрала в сарай дрова: раз дрова, два дрова, три дрова — не вместились все дрова, и два дровосека, два- дровокола- дроворуба для расчувствовавшейся Варвары выдворили дрова вширь двора обратно на дровяной двор, где цапля чахла, цапля сохла, цапля сдохла; цыпленок же цапли цепко цеплялся за цепь; молодец против овец, против молодца сам овца, которой носит Сеня сено в сани, потом везет Сеньку Соньку с Санькой на санках: санки- скок, Сеньку- в бок, Соньку- в лоб, все- в сугроб, а Сашка только шапкой шишки сшиб, затем по шоссе Саша пошел, Саша на шоссе саше нашел; Сонька же — Сашкина подружка шла по шоссе и сосала сушку, да притом у Соньки-вертушки во рту еще и три ватрушки — аккурат в медовик, но ей не до медовика — Сонька и с ватрушками во рту пономаря перепономарит, - перевыпономарит: жужжит, как жужелица, жужжит, да кружится: была у Фрола — Фролу на Лавра наврала, пойдет к Лавру на Фрола Лавру наврет, что — вахмистр с вахмистршей, ротмистр с ротмистршей, что у ужа — ужата, а у ежа- ежата, а у него высокопоставленный гость унес трость, и вскоре опять пять ребят съели пять опят с полчетвертью четверика чечевицы без червоточины, и тысячу шестьсот шестьдесят шесть пирогов с творогом из сыворотки из-под простокваши, - о всем о том около кола колокола звоном раззванивали, да так, что даже Константин — зальцбуржский бесперспективняк из-под бронетранспортера констатировал: как все колокола не переколоколовать, не перевыколоколовать, так и всех скороговорок не перескороговорить, не перевыскороговорить;
*но попытка — не пытка.
* :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Мусевич

*Курица*, отличная скороговорка! прям как на экзамене по сценречи)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Пожалуйста раскройте тайну Егорок


Суть в этой скороговорки - говорить *отчётливо* до 33 Ягорки *на одном выдохе* (на одном дыхании).
На горе на горке - тридцать три Ягорки:
Раз Ягорка, два Ягорка, три Ягорка, четыре Ягорок, пять Ягорок (со всеми правильными склонениями) ....... тридцать три Ягорки.
Отчётливо на одном выдохе.
Упражнение для произношения и дыхания.




> Пробуем! Это покруче "Егорок"!


Это долго учить надо, что бы запомнить  :Grin:

----------


## Мусевич

привет, творческие! продолжаю публиковать уроки по сценречи..

Дикционные буквосочетания
ВЗРУ – ВЗРЮ
ВЗРО – ВЗРЁ
ВЗРА – ВЗРЯ
ВЗРЭ – ВЗРЕ
ВЗРЫ - ВЗРИ	
Большую пользу приносит произнесение сочетаний, начинающихся с трёх и более согласных.
ВЗВУ – ВЗВЮ
ВЗВО – ВЗВЁ
ВЗВА – ВЗВЯ
ВЗВЭ – ВЗВЕ
ВЗВЫ - ВЗВИ	

ТРТРУР – ТРТРЮР
ТРТРОР – ТРТРЁР
ТРТРАР – ТРТРЯР
ТРТРЭР – ТРТРЕР
ТРТРЫР - ТРТРИР
	ВРВРУ – ВРВРЮ
        ВРВРО – ВРВРЁ
        ВРВРА – ВРВРЯ
        ВРВРЭ – ВРВРЕ
        ВРВРЫ - ВРВРИ
ДРДРУР – ДРДРЮР
ДРДРОР – ДРДРЁР
ДРДРАР – ДРДРЯР
ДРДРЭР – ДРДРЕР
ДРДРЫР - ДРДРИР
	КПТУ – КПТЮ
        КПТО – КПТЁ
        КПТА – КПТЯ
        КПТЭ – КПТЕ
        КПТЫ - КПТИ
КРКРУР – КРКРЮР
КРКРОР – КРКРЁР
КРКРАР – КРКРЯР
КРКРЭР – КРКРЕР
КРКРЫР - КРКРИР
    КПТКУПТ – КПТКЮПТ
    КПТКОПТ – КПТКЁПТ
    КПТКАПТ – КПТКЯПТ
    КПТКЭПТ – КПТКЕПТ
    КПТКЫПТ - КПТКИПТ
КЛРЛУ – КЛРЛЮ
КЛРЛО – КЛРЛЁ
КЛРЛА – КЛРЛЯ
КЛРЛЭ – КЛРЛЕ
КЛРЛЫ - КЛРЛИ
	ТКТКУ – ТКТКЮ
        ТКТКО – ТКТКЁ
        ТКТКА – ТКТКЯ
        ТКТКЭ – ТКТКЕ
        ТКТКЫ - ТКТКИ	
БТТТБУБ – БТТТБЮБ
БТТТБОБ – БТТТБЁБ
БТТТБАБ – БТТТБЯБ
БТТТБЭБ – БТТТБЕБ
БТТТБЫБ - БТТТБИБ
	ГБДУ – ГБДЮ
        ГБДО – ГБДЁ
        ГБДА – ГБДЯ
        ГБДЭ – ГБДЕ
        ГБДЫ - ГБДИ
МЛМЛУ – МЛМЛЮ
МЛМЛО – МЛМЛЁ
МЛМЛА – МЛМЛЯ
МЛМЛЭ – МЛМЛЕ
МЛМЛЫ - МЛМЛИ
	КПТУ – ГБДЮ
        КПТО – ГБДЁ
        КПТА – ГБДЯ
        КПТЭ – ГБДЕ
        КПТЫ - ГБДИ
МРМРУР – МРМРЮР
МРМРОР – МРМРЁР
МРМРАР – МРМРЯР
МРМРЭР – МРМРЕР
МРМРЫР - МРМРИР
	ПСТПУ – ПСТПЮ
        ПСТПО – ПСТПЁ
        ПСТПА – ПСТПЯ
        ПСТПЭ – ПСТПЕ
        ПСТПЫ - ПСТПИ
ЛБЛБУЛЬ – ЛБЛБЮЛЬ
ЛБЛБОЛЬ – ЛБЛБЁЛЬ
ЛБЛБАЛЬ – ЛБЛБЯЛЬ
ЛБЛБЭЛЬ – ЛБЛБЕЛЬ
ЛБЛБЫЛЬ - ЛБЛБИЛЬ

успехов в произношении)

----------


## Мусевич

Слова повышенной трудности, которые нужно правильно произносить...

Азербайджан
Артикуляционный
Археологический
Бесперспективно
Беспрепятственный
Беспрецедентный
Бранденбургский
Буквосочетание
Военнослужащий
Возбраняется
Времяпрепровождение
Вышеприведенный
Газогенератор
Гейдельбергский
Гостеприимство
Гостелерадиокомпания
Дезинформация
Денационализация
Демократизация
Деморализованный
Диапозитивы
Животноводство
Зальцбургский
Законнорожденный
Экзальтированный
Импровизационный

Конституционный
Конкурентоспособность
Компрометировать
Кощунственный
Курьерский
Подхихикнул
Маршрутное
Питсбургский
Широкомасштабный
Мотивированный
Идентификация
Предрасположенный
Ходатайствовать
Юриспруденция
Разнервничавшегося
Переговорить
Переквалифицировавшийся
Переплаченный
Муниципалитет
Нахулиганничать
Недобропорядочность
Нечленораздельный
Обороноспособность
Объездчик
Растениеводство
Распространение

Реакционность
Революционеры
Рейкьявик
Северокавказский
Семипалатинск
Синхрофазотрон
Словосочетание
Неприхотливый
Хранилище
Мировоззрение
Социалистический
Сыктывкар
Товарищество
Торфсклад
Труднопроизносимый
Экзистенциализм
Эксперимент
Эксплуатационный
Электроэнцефалограмма
Элеутерококк
Энтузиазм
Межзональный
Полширины
Разъединенный
Рельефнее
Отмщение

----------


## Мусевич

Произношение звуков Э, Е
звук "Э" произносится в следующих словах

Флобер
Брехт
Гомер
пейджер
компьютер
протекция
кафе
кашне
бифштекс
отель
партер
реквием
пастель
свитер
тоннель
эйре
эспандер
темп
бутерброд
детектив
бизнес
синтетика
тест
экзерсис
Альберт Эйнштейн
Ефрон
экзотерический
экспозе

звук "Е" произносится в следующих словах

бассейн
музей
брюнет
рельсы
крем
термин
фанера
шифанер
милиционер
бенефис
дебют
академия
декан
пресса
агрессия
Одесса
федерация
декларация
депрессия
сессия
Будапешт
Мельбурн
афера
шинель
эксперт
юриспруденция
экспресс
экзекуция

----------


## Мусевич

ВЗГРУСТ — ФСКРУСТ                        ВЗГЛУДР — ФСКЛУДР

БДГУ — ПТКУ                                  ГБДГУПТ — КПТКУПТ

МНУР — НМУР                                 БДУПТ — ПТУПТ

БВУФТ — ПФУФТ                             БГУПТ — ПКУПТ

БУРБНК — ПУРПНК                            БМУСТ — ПМУСТ

БЛУРК — ПЛУРК                              ПРУШПУС - БРУШПУС

УНГМУНТЛУ                                     МХПЛУТУТУЦ

ПТКУПУРУЦ                                     ПРУПУБУСТ                     БДГУБУДУП

проработать сочетания со всеми гласными: У, О, А, Э, Ы, Ю, Я, Ё, Е, И

----------


## Mcandryu

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Эльвира!Спасибо вам огромное за тему!!много чего интересного нашел!!!

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Ой, спасибо, сколько полезного! А то с дикцией у меня небольшие проблемки!

----------


## Estell

Спасибо за ваш труд! /Нашла много полезных упражнений. У меня проблема - под конец вечера начинаю заговариваться( не всегда правда,  но иногда случается...стараюсь тогда медленно вдохнуть-выдохнуть и дальше говорю. Обычно помогает

----------


## Владимирская Екатерина

Добрый день) Еще одно огромное спасибо за ценные упражнения и тренинги))) Подскажите, я вот переодически, не знаю по какой причине, разговариваю в нос, мне это безусловно мешает. есть ли упражнение по данной проблемке?

----------


## solodovka

> Упражнение Произнесите скороговорку-считалку, сделав вдох в месте, указанном *, и продолжите на выдохе, насколько хватит воздуха: "Как на горке, на пригорке cтоят тридцать три Егорки*: раз — Егорка, два — Егорка, три — Егорка и так далее".Интересно, сколько Егорок получится у Вас на одном выдохе?


Получилось тридцать три-это хорошо?

----------


## solodovka

Хочу поделиться проблемой. при малейшем волнении у меня исчезает весь словарный запас. Как с этим справиться по вашему?

----------


## Guzelka

> Хочу поделиться проблемой. при малейшем волнении у меня исчезает весь словарный запас. Как с этим справиться по вашему?


у меня тоже частенько такое бывает. хотя я не могу похвастаться богатым словарным запасом, т.к. большинство мероприятий у меня на двух языках. Я думаю с этим никак не справиться, может принять успокоительное. но в любом случае надо подумать о заказчиках, что этот праздник очень важен для них. и только мы можем сделать его незабываемым. это конечно мое мнение

эта тема - кладезь ценной и полезной информации, но к сожалению я не могу себя заставить заниматься сцен. речью дома. силы воли не хватает, терепения нет. поэтому остается только работать со специалистами :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Хочу поделиться проблемой. при малейшем волнении у меня исчезает весь словарный запас. Как с этим справиться по вашему?


Я использую такую фишку:
К примеру - хочу сказать "мне пора на работу", сам себе пытаюсь сказать эту же мысль иначе (другим путём), "я иду к коллегам", "снова иду зарабатывать", "отправляюсь на службу", "спешу к своему хору", "тороплюсь показаться на глаза своему начальству" и так далее и на любую фразу.
Этот "тренинг" себе устраиваю почти раз в день, по пути домой или в магазин, беру одну фразу и "развиваю".
Не поверишь - входит это в привычку, но эта привычка даёт  в последствии удивительный результат.
И в случае волнения, даже если слово вылетело, автоматом приходят различные другие варианты высказать свою мысль.
Удачи))))))))

----------


## любаша 76

> Этот "тренинг" себе устраиваю почти раз в день


Рус, спасибки за совет! Думаю это проблема у многих, попробую последовать твоему примеру.



> Получилось тридцать три-это хорошо?


Я плачу, у меня только 15  :Meeting: 
Спасибо огромное всем, кто делится своими знаниями! Бум учиться.....

----------


## лиликож

Друзья, расскажу страшную историю, т. к. пока праздники действовать не могу. Я готовила детей к конкурсу чтецов "Живая классика". Выступили на области. Ждем результатов. Не вытерпела позвонила в министерство куратору этого конкурса. Она возмутилась моим нетерпением, сказала "Завтра по электронке..." А сама позвонила нашему зав. роно, как это простые смертные прыгают через голову, смеют звонить в министерство. Пришли результаты -нас в пятидесятке лучших нет. Звоню знакомой из жюри, она мне говорит: " Твой мальчик вошел, у меня в ведомости записано". Вот что делать?!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вот что делать?!


Терпение, и ещё раз - терпение))))))))))))

----------


## Ritulya993

ААА только что открыла эту темку! Уже за полночь, углубляться буду завтра... Вопросы дикции и артикуляции весьма актуальны, имеется кое-какой материал и большой опыт, буду рада помочь.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ААА только что открыла эту темку!


 :Vah:  земляки здесь)))))))))

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

Ах, какая родная тема) 
Я работаю ди-джеем на радио уже больше 10 лет и с упражнениями, призванными сделать речь красивой, яркой и интересной, знакома не понаслышке. Надеюсь и мой опыт и знания кому-то пригодятся.
Упражнения, которыми я собираюсь с вами поделиться разыскивались и собирались годами на различных тренигах, в книгах и на просторах интернета тоже. Кстати многие упражнения (из используемых мною лично в работе) уже описаны на предыдущих страницах данной темы. 
А вот этого кажется я еще не встречала на форуме (если это не так, то заранее прошу прощения за повторение)
*Упражнение для развития речи "Белеберда белебердовая"* (это я его так обозвала)
Очень хорошо развивают речь абсолютно невнятные речевые сочетания. Мне они нравятся намного больше, чем скороговорки. Главное произносить эти странные сочетания быстро, разборчиво и правильно. Делайте упражнение хотя бы раз в день и вы не только улучшите свою речь, но и поднимите настроение себе, а заодно и тем, кто в этот момент будет вас "подслушивать" :Yahoo: 

Вот они, эти буквосочетания:

Рфски-рфскэ-рфска-рфско-рфску-рфскэ

Шсквил-шсквэл-шсквал-шсквол-шсквул-шсквыл

Бвди-бвдэ-бвда-бвдо-бвду-бвды

Двбди-двбдэ-двбда-двбдо-двбду-двбды

Бимбирли-бэмбэрлэ-бамбарла-бомборло-бумбурлу-бымбырлы

Дрдрар-дрдряр, дрдролл-дрдрёр, дрдрур-дрдрюр, дрдрэр-дрдрер, дрдрыр-дрдрир

Мим-бр-ми, ним -бр-ми, рым-бр-мы, трым-бр-мы, хтым-бр-ми

Фтым-бр-лы, вдым-бр-лы, стым-бр-ли, ждым-бр-ли, штым-бр-ли

Кигр-кигги, гигр-гикки

Си-зр-ми, зи-зр-ли

Тытыры-тытты, дыдыры-дытты

Чичири-чиччи, щичири-шиччи

Дапыдыбыры-дупыдыбыры

Вот такая вот "белеберда белебердовая". Помогает! Проверено! :Ok:  Попробуйте, удачи всем!!!
Потом еще напишу всякие интересные "зарядочки" для языка и мозга)

----------

Ritulya993 (24.07.2017), БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018)

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

> Хочу поделиться проблемой. при малейшем волнении у меня исчезает весь словарный запас. Как с этим справиться по вашему?


Я думаю, что справиться с проблемой поможет вот такое интересное упражнение. Представьте, что вы докладчик. И вам необходимо без какой-либо предварительной подготовки сделать трехминутный доклад на заданную тему. Тему задайте себе сами, чем неожиданней будет тема, тем лучше. Например, "Разведение крупного рогатого скота в условиях малосемейного общежития". И рассуждайте на эту тему три минуты. Не забывайте, что вы все таки докладчик и речь должна быть ровной, плавной, логичной, без долгих пауз и повторений сказанного. Очень здорово брать себе темы, которые начинаются со слов "а что было бы если бы...". Например, "А что было бы, если бы люди умели читать мысли друг друга?" Согласна, немного бредово выглядит , но должно помочь, так как задавая своему мозгу такие нелепые задачи, вы ввергаете его в состояние небольшого стресса и учитесь с ним (со стрессом) справляться. А волнение - это тоже стресс, значит справитесь и с ним.

----------

Ritulya993 (24.07.2017)

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

Всем работникам разговорного жанра очень полезно перед выходом на публику растереть ладошки и помассировать ушки. Уточню, свои ладошки и свои же ушки  :Grin:  Это связано с тем, что на вышеуказанных местах человеческого тела имеются активные точки, стимулирование которых помогает активизировать работу мозга. А мозг - самый важный орган в речеобразовании.

----------

БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018)

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

Еще одно упражнение под названием "Черные дыры".
Возьмите газету, которую вы еще не успели прочитать. И попросите кого-нибудь выбрать статью и зачеркнуть толстым черным маркером некоторые слова в предложениях, так чтобы слов не было видно. По два-три слова в предложении. Затем возьмите газету и вслух прочитайте статью, на ходу заменяя "черные дыры" словами подходящими по смыслу. 
Это упражнение помогает избавиться от слов "паразитов" и сделать вашу речь "сочной". Кстати, идет "на ура" в дальней дороге в качестве развлечения.

----------

БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018)

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

Несколько упражнений, которые помогают развивать правое полушарие мозга. Зачем его развивать? Дело в том, что ученые считают, что именно оно отвечает за креативность мыслей. Есть желание быть креативнее? Тренируйте правое полушарие!!!!!

Упражнение* "Зеркальное чтение"* Возьмите книгу или распечатаный на листе бумаги текст (желательно незнакомый), главное чтобы шрифт не был очень мелким. Подойдите к зеркалу и втаньте так, чтобы оно находилось слева или справа от вас. Поднесите книгу или лист с текстом к зеркалу. Теперь читайте текст, только смотрите не на лист, а на его отражение.

Упражнение *"У которого нет названия"* Необходимый реквизит - стол! Кухонный, обеденный, письменный, тенисный, компьютерный - любой стол, который имеется под рукой и за край которого можно схватиться:) Садимся перед столом и хватаемся за его край двумя руками так, чтобы большие пальцы оказались сверху, а все остальные снизу. Теперь пытаемся поднять стол вверх. Внимание! поднимать стол не нужно, нужно только попытаться. Попытки предпринимать непосредственно перед выходом на публику, желательно, правда, чтобы вас в этот момент никто не видел, а то ведь не поймут:) Хотя и без всякой публики делать данное упражнение очень полезно. Уж и не знаю каким таким образом, но оно крайне положительно влияет именно на правое полушарие мозга.

Упражнение *"ПраЛевша"* Если вы правша, то пробуйте писать левой рукой. Сначала старайтесь писать так, чтобы можно было хотя бы что-нибудь разобрать. Потом пишите слова слева-направо, потом попробуйте справа-налево. И высшая ступень, пишите двумя руками одновременно. Признаюсь честно, до этой ступени я пока не дошла, но стремлюсь... стремлюсь... А если вы левша, то я даже и не знаю, что будет если вы начнете тренировать правую руку. Какое полушарие будет развиваться? Правое или левое? Нужно будет разузнать.

----------


## ягода81

> "А что было бы, если бы люди умели читать мысли друг друга?" Согласна, немного бредово выглядит , но должно помочь, так как задавая своему мозгу такие нелепые задачи, вы ввергаете его в состояние небольшого стресса и учитесь с ним (со стрессом) справляться. А волнение - это тоже стресс, значит справитесь и с ним.


Сашуля, буду вашей ученицей...очень интересно!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

> Сашуля, буду вашей ученицей...очень интересно!!!!!!!!


Большое спасибо, Ольга! В свою очередь предлагаю учиться вместе :Smile3: 
Вспомнила еще одно упражнение. Этим я занимала очень давно, еще в детстве, когда посещала курсы скорочтения. Это упражнение направлено не на развитие техники речи, а на развитие быстроты мышления и его креативности, т.е. необычности. Ну а так как слова - это и есть выражение мыслей, то думаю этому упражнению самое место в этой теме.

Смысл в следующем: вам дано 10  абсолютно случайных слов. Задача - придумать и записать рассказ, включив в него все 10 слов. И дать своему произведению название. На это дается 5 минут.
На занятиях слова нам давал преподаватель. Ну а дома слова я выбирала из большого толкового словаря методом тыка.

Перед тем как писать это сообщение попробовала сделать это упражнение, вот что получилось:
Мои случайные слова: *корова, забор, вещь, слесарь, облака, вино, костыль, кнопка, перевод, изюм.*
Моё произведение:

                                                           Петров и корова
*Слесарь* Петров жил скромно. В маленьком доме, обнесенном низким *забором*. Больше всего Петров любил пить *вино*, смотреть на *облака* и представлять на какие *вещи* они похожи. Компанию Петрову частенько составляла соседская *корова*. Слесарь ее не любил. Она когда-то давно позарилась на его *изюм*. Петров прогнал корову *костылем*, а корова в ответ сказала:"Мууууууу!" Что в *переводе* с коровьего означало: " Вот, жадина, *кнопку* тебе на лавку".

Вот такой вот рассказ, заметила, что раньше писалось легче. Теряю квалификацию, буду тренироваться.
Если есть желание можете испытать и свои силы. Попробуйте написать свой шедевр используя такие слова: *ЗАКОЛКА, ПОПУГАЙ, ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСТВО, ПРИНТЕР, ТРЕНАЖЕР, ЗАВАРКА, ЛЕТО, СТРЕЛКА, АЛЬБОМ, ВИРТУОЗ.* Не забывайте, у Вас только 5 минут. Удачи Вам и креатива!!!

----------

БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018)

----------


## Сашуля Денискина

> Подскажите, я вот переодически, не знаю по какой причине, разговариваю в нос, мне это безусловно мешает. есть ли упражнение по данной проблемке?


Я тоже столкнулась с такой проблемой. Правда в нос говорила не я, а мой сын. Ему тогда было лет пять, и вдруг слышу, гнусавит. Отправили к лору, лор обнаружил аденоиды, не большие к счастью. Вырезать не стали, долго занимались стрельниковской гимнастикой, вроде с аденоидами справились. Но гнусавость осталась. Мы к логопеду, логопед сказал, что что-то не так с небным язычком (его видно когда рот широко открыт) и "прописал" упражнения. 
1. Нужно было зевать. Но зевать по желанию у моего ребенка не получалось. 
2. Кашлять, даже скорее покашливать. Язык при этом изо рта высовывается немного. С кашлем было уже лучше, чем с зеванием). 
3. А еще мы мычали как две коровушки. Говорили звук МММММММММММ (так, чтобы губам щекотно стало), а потом прибавляли звук УУУУУУУУ, получалось ММММММММУУУУУУУУУУ, тоже самое со звуком НННННННННННУУУУУУУУУ. 4. С другими гласными вроде тоже работали (точно не помню). И-Э-А-О-У-Ы, а потом к гласным добавляются опять звуки М и Н. МИ-МЭ-МА-МО-МУ-МЫ и НИ-НЭ-НА-НО-НУ-НЫ.
5. А это простое упражнение я специально для вас обнаружила в интернете: нужно налить в стакан воды и пить ее маленькими глоточками.
Занимались мы упорно, ежедневно и справились. Теперь мой ребеночек говорит красивым, чистым, бархатистым басом:) Совсем большой стал. 
Удачи Вам!!!

----------

БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018)

----------


## Tatjyana-SOLNECHNAYA

> Теперь мой ребеночек говорит красивым, чистым, бархатистым басом:)


Сашуля! Вы-настоящая, заботливая  мама! Вашему терпению можно позавидывать! Я знаю, как трудно даются все эти занятия с ребёнком! Вы - МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

----------


## Olgaj

Сашуля, спасибо за такие упражнения, сегодня же вечером буду тренироваться дома.

----------


## galanata

Добрый-бодрый вечер! Не уверена, что пишу именно в той теме, но судя по названию, решила написать здесь.
У меня такой, может быть странный вопрос, но кому как ни Вам его задать! Уважаемые, как Вы обращаетесь к гостям, когда начинаете какой-нибудь блок и привлекаете внимание? Я что-то так зациклилась на слове "Дорогие", что уже самой от него тошно! Ну, иногда могу сказать - "Уважаемые"! Да все вообще крутится вокруг этого и все..! Подскажите!А?))))) У меня одной такая проблема?)))

----------


## Свет142

А я перед концертом или свадьбой обязательно потренируюсь скороговорки выговаривать, кстати помогает.

----------


## Svetlunya

Элечка, спасибо! начинаю учиться правильно говорить с вашей помощью. Здоровья Вам и творческого вдохновения!

А продолжения занятий будет?

----------


## kamar_kamar

есть еще упражнение, в ванной погружаетесь в воду что бы уши были в воде. и начинаете разговаривать, услышите сразу, как вы говорите.

----------


## Жало

Говорить нужно спокойно и уверенно, но не монотонноо, иначе гости заснут.
А как говорить, зависит от школы, где вы учились, увы, современным школьникам это все сложнее и сложнее.
Многие не знают кто такой Пушкив и Тургенев, и кто из них бросил каштанку под паровоз :)

----------


## Курица

Замечательная тренировка дикции с помощью стихотворения

 Валерий Брюсов. 

Буря с берега

Перекидываемые, опрокидываемые,
Разозлились, разбесились белоусые угри.
Вниз отбрасываемые, кверху вскидываемые,
Расплетались и сплетались от зари и до зари.
Змеи вздрагивающие, змеи взвизгивающие,
Что за пляску, что за сказку вы затеяли во мгле?
Мглами взвихриваемыми путь забрызгивающие,
Вы закрыли, заслонили все фарватеры к земле.
Тьмами всасывающими опоясываемые,
Заметались, затерялись в океане корабли,
С неудерживаемостью перебрасываемые,
Водозмеи, огнезмеи их в пучину завлекли.
Чем обманываете вы? Не стремительностями ли
Изгибаний, извиваний длинновытянутых тел?
И заласкиваете вы не медлительностями ли
Ласк пьянящих, уводящих в неизведанный предел?

24 декабря 1914 года

----------


## RyzhmanCHik

и еще У Марины Цветаевой.
Вскрыла жилы: неостановимо...

Вскрыла жилы: неостановимо, 
Невосстановимо хлещет жизнь. 
Подставляйте миски и тарелки! 
Всякая тарелка будет - мелкой, 
Миска - плоской. 

Через край - и мимо 
В землю черную, питать тростник. 
Невозвратно, неостановимо, 
Невосстановимо хлещет стих. 

6 января 1934

----------


## кружилка

Я новичок, брожу по форуму, знакомлюсь. Попала к вам и просто обалдела от материала для голоса и дикции. У меня за плечами 3  года культуры речи в культпросвете, но  культпросвет по моему "отдыхает". Спасибо девочки и мальчики за вашу щедрость и желание помочь другим.  Честно сказать, работаю на праздниках давно, а вот так сходу и не знаю чем бы с вами поделиться. Буду пробовать вступать в диалог, может чего умного  придумаю. Еще раз СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## Белая розочка

Оказывается и такая тема есть! Я в восхищении от форума! Столько талантливых людей, столько идей, такая помощь!!! Очень нужная тема, изучаю :Thank You2:

----------


## Milan

Вот это да!!! Как замечательно!


> Валерий Брюсов. 
> 
> Буря с берега
> 
> Перекидываемые, опрокидываемые,
> Разозлились, разбесились белоусые угри.
> Вниз отбрасываемые, кверху вскидываемые,
> Расплетались и сплетались от зари и до зари.
> Змеи вздрагивающие, змеи взвизгивающие,
> ...

----------


## Fagolia

Отличная тема. Эльвире огромное спасибо, что подняла этот вопрос и поделилась информацией.
Всем, кто также делился нужной, интересной информацией, так же спасибо.
От себя могу добавить немного. Когда училась в Вокально хоровой студии, нам давали следующеее упражнение на дыхание и на ровное звукоизвлечение. Открываешь рот и на выдохе шепотом поешь гласные буквы (для начала АААААААА, потом ИИИИИИИИИ, на каждый выдох по одной букве). подносишь свою ладошку ко рту, 10-15 см. и контролируешь, чтоб теплый воздух был равномерным. если выдох равномерный, то он дольше по времени - так тренируется дыхание. надеюсь понятно объяснила.
А вообще, когда говорят о тренировке дикции, сразу вспоминаю Фросю Бурлакову - как она с орешками поговорки произносила  :Smile3:

----------


## mak5649

Какая интересная тема и важная! Буду тренироваться, я не профессионал, а любитель(домашние праздники провожу для родных). Так недавно проводила золотую свадьбу и вместо слов "....50 лет жизни с любимым человеком....." сказала  "....50 лет жизни с любым человеком....." :058: 
сама себя готова была прибить((

----------


## Geshka

Вот нашла памятку из института - слова с правильными ударениями, перепечатала, может кому пригодится....

Августовский, алфавИт, апострОф, арЕст, аристокрАтия, баловАть, безУдержный, блокИровать, бомбардировАть, боЯзнь, буржуазИя, бюрокрАтия, включИт (включУ, включИм, включИте, включАт), втрИдорога, гастронОмия, давнИшний, дЕспот (деспотИя), дефИс, договОр, договорЁнность, донЕльзя, дремОта, духовнИк, еретИк, житиЁ, завИдно, завсегдАтай, заЁм, закУпорить, занятА, звонИшь, знАчимость, избалОванный, Исподволь, истерИя, исчЕрпать, каталОг, квартАл, квАшение, кичИться, кладовАя, класть, клАла, клЕить, крапИва, красИвее, кулинарИя, кУхонный, ломОть, лубОчный, маркЕтинг (маркЕтинговый), мастерскИ, мАстерский, медикамЕнт, мЕльком, мЕнеджмент, мизЕрный, монолОг, монумЕнт, мытАрство, мЫтарь, нАголо (стричь), наголО (держать шашку), нАискось, налОженный (платеж), намЕрение, наОтмашь, недвИжимость, некролОг, нЕнависть, новорождЁнный, нормировАть, обеспЕчение, обесцЕнить, обетовАнный, облегчИть, ободрИть, обострИть, олигАрхия, опЕка, оперИться, оптОвый, осуждЁнный, откУпорить, очистнОй, пАсквиль, пЕристые (облака), петлЯ, пиццЕрия и пиццерИя (разг.), подрОстковый, пОручни, поставщИк, поутрУ, пОхороны, на похоронАх, пОчесть, предвосхИтить, премировАние, премировАть, приговОр, приданое, принудить, приобретение, прирост, проведенный, простыня (простыней), процЕнт, путепровОд, разминУться, рАкурс, рАкушка, рЕкрут, рэкетИр, санитарИя, сантимЕтр, свЁкла, сиротА (мн. сирОты), слУчай, снАдобье, сОгнутый, созЫв, сосредотОчение, срЕдство (мн. срЕдства), стАтуя, столЯр, тамОжня, танцОвщица, тиранИя, толИка, тЯжба, углубИть, феЕрия, фенОмен, формировАть, ходАтайствовать, хозЯева, холЁный и хОленый (доп.), христианИн, цемЕнт, цепОчка, цЕнтнер, чЕрпать, швеЯ, щавЕль, Экскурс, экспЕрт.

----------

Гваделупа (18.10.2018), Натали69 (17.12.2015)

----------


## Geshka

Акцентология


СобралАсь, собралИсь
РОзлив, разливАть
БаловАть, балУю, балУет, балОванный, избалОванный
БоЯзнь
ДоговОр
Иконопись
ПОхороны, похорОн, похоронАм
ЩавЕль, щавелЯ
Борщ со щавелЁм, борщ какой? – щавЕльный
СвЁкла
СтолЯр, столЯрничать, столярА
ПозвонИть, позвонЮ, позвонИшь, позвонИт
ТанцОвщица
НалилА, убралА, понялА
КлАла
МЕльком
МизЕрный
ТОрты, бАнты
ЗонтЫ, но ЗОнды
НачалсЯ
ЖалюзИ,
ЗанятА
КрасИвей,
ЗавИдно
Деньги, деньгАм, деньгАми
ДоговОр
ГренкИ
ОблегчИть

----------


## Geshka

Преподаватель по сцен. речи Елена Георгиевна нас учила произносить Имена, Отчества сокращённо: Николавна, Марь Иванна, Сан Саныч, и т. д. С тех пор так и говорю... Давно заметила, что артисты (пожилые) театра и кино тоже говорят имена, отчества сокращенно. Сейчас тоже решила выложить в темку материал по этому поводу. Нашла в интернете:

Как произносить имена и отчества

В публичных выступлениях, как и в бытовой речи, нередко возникают затруднения с употреблением мужских и женских имен и отчеств. В их произношении имеются особенности, которые следует учитывать. Достаточно вспомнить, как обычно в беглой речи произносятся имена и отчества типа Павел Павлович (Пал Палыч) или Марья Ивановна (Марь Иванна).
Многие из этих произносительных особенностей, свойственных разговорному стилю, в последнее время закрепляются и в речи публичной.
Вместе с тем необходимо учитывать обстановку, уместность или неуместность сокращенного произношения имен и отчеств. Так, в личной беседе, непосредственно обращаясь к человеку, мы говорим: Михал Иваныч, садитесь, пожалуйста. Но в официальной речи скажем: Вечер, посвященный памяти Федора Ивановича Шаляпина. Полное, максимально приближенное к написанию произношение находим также в чтении официальных документов, указов о награждении граждан нашей страны орденами и медалями, о присвоении им почетных званий и т.п.
Полное произношение распространяется на иноязычные имена и отчества, например: Фридрих Карлович (не Карлыч), Гуго Брунович (неБруныч) и т.п.
Имя, произносимое без отчества, читается полностью: Михаил.
Своеобразная экономия времени и усилий выражается и в том, что мужские имена с ударением на основе при их употреблении вместе с отчествами в устной речи обычно не изменяются по падежам, например: был у Сергей Иваныча; обратитесь к Степан Петровичу, беседовал с Максим Семенычем; речь шла о Федор Палыче, хотя на письме передается и склонение имен: у Сергея Ивановича.
В мужских отчествах от имен на твердый согласный на месте безударного суффикса - ович произносится - ыч, например: Антоныч, Богданыч, Демъяныч, Платоныч, Семеныч, Степаныч, Тихоныч, Федорыч, Федотыч и т.п.
Вместо Александрович обычно звучит Алексаныч (реже Александры). Само имя Александр при сочетании с отчеством, начинающимся с согласного звука, обычно произносится без конечных согласных: Алексан Петрович, Алексан Матвеич. В просторечии на месте сочетанияАлександр Александрович встречаем Сан Саныч.
В мужских отчествах от имен на ударяемые - ей и -аи на месте суффикса -евич произносится - ич, например: Алексеич, Андреич, Евсеич, Ермолаич, Николаич.
В мужских отчествах от имен на безударное -ий на месте суффикса -евич обычно произносится -ич, например: Анато-лич, Арсенич, Василич, Аркадич, Игнатич.
Иногда неправильно произносят некоторые имена, например неверно ставят ударение в имени Алексий – его древнее звучание отличается ударением на последнем слоге.
Женские отчества от имен на - ей произносятся со стяжением – одним гласным е на месте сочетания ее, например: Андревна, Алексевна, Матвевна, Сергевна. Однако отчества от более редких имен могут произноситься без стяжения: Дорофеевна, Евсеевна, Евстигнеевна, Корнеевна, Патри-кеевна.
Женское отчество Николаевна произносится со стяжением – Николавна.
Сочетание - ое- во многих отчествах не произносится: Вла-диславна, Вячеславна, Святославна, Ярославна.
В женских отчествах от имен на н и м безударный слогов, следующий непосредственно за ударяемым слогом, не произносится: Антонна, Богданна, Демьянна, Иоанна, Акимна, Ефимна, Максимна, Трофимна.
Женское отчество Александровна произносится как Алек-санна, Михайловна – как Михална, Павловна – как Пална.
Более употребительные женские отчества от имен на -ий обычно произносятся без -ев: Василька, Анапголъна, Савель-на, Арсеньна, Евгенъна, Аркадьна, Афанасъна, Григоръна, Юрьна.
Менее распространенные женские отчества от имен на -ий могут сохранять сочетание -ев: Валерьевна, Корнелъевна, Меркурьевна, Геннадьевна.

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Спасибо всем,особенно Эльвире за очень нужную темку.Распечатала материал,буду  учиться говорить правильно.Успехов всем!

----------


## Kazanan

Полезно слушать выступления диктора

----------


## Виктория Новосибирск

Какая классная темка! Сколько интересной и познавательной информации! Сижу и занимаюсь "говорением" :Taunt: , сын (3 года) смотрит на меня открыв рот, потом спрашивает - мам, ты что говоришь? :Grin:

----------


## olio

> Еще одно упражнение под названием "Черные дыры".
> Возьмите газету, которую вы еще не успели прочитать. И попросите кого-нибудь выбрать статью и зачеркнуть толстым черным маркером некоторые слова в предложениях, так чтобы слов не было видно. По два-три слова в предложении. Затем возьмите газету и вслух прочитайте статью, на ходу заменяя "черные дыры" словами подходящими по смыслу. 
> Это упражнение помогает избавиться от слов "паразитов" и сделать вашу речь "сочной". Кстати, идет "на ура" в дальней дороге в качестве развлечения.


Интересное упражнение, спасибо.

----------

Ritulya993 (24.07.2017)

----------


## альбина74

случайно наткнулась на темку, причём очень кстати... а мы на музыкальных занятиях тоже считаем Егорок, детям нравится))

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Всем-всем-всем здравствуйте!!!

Случайно зашла на форум.....а тут сюрприз: тема живет!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo: 

СПАСИБО вам за теплые слова в мой адрес!!! 
От упражнений с дикцией я плавно перешла к психологическому аспекту нашей профессии. Уверена, что многим из вас это пригодится!!!(особенно новичкам) 

ПЕРВОЕ! ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНОЕ правило!!! Только-только я взяла в руки микрофон........пригласила всех гостей к началу торжества, .......я беру "МХАТовскую паузу"! Смотрю каждому гостю в глаза, обязательно улыбаюсь и про себя говорю: " Я             ВАС         СЕГОДНЯ           СДЕЛАЮ!!!"  Уверенно, твердо и четко! Несколько раз! Пока не почувствуете, что "порвете" банкет искрометным юмором, и бомбовскими фишками!!! Вы , конечно, понимаете смысл слова "сделаю"! 

Попробуйте! Вы убедитесь, что это работает!!!

П.С. Обещаю заходить сюда почаще и рассказать еще парочку волшебных штучек! ))) Люблю всех ведущих!!! :Tender:

----------

Elena_privat (05.05.2017), БелаяСнежка (04.02.2018), Гваделупа (18.10.2018), Инна Уманская (26.11.2016), Ольга Соколова (06.09.2017)

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Извините!  Читать верно  - "МХАТовскую ПАУЗУ")))) Опечатка.

----------

Ольга Соколова (06.09.2017)

----------


## Курица

> "МХАТовскую ПАУЗУ")))) Опечатка.


Эля)))))))))))))я уже поправила :Aga:  :Ok: ) :Grin: (пузу на паУзу)))

----------


## akitel1986

Огромное спасибо за эту темку, также сижу и занимаюсь говорением, очень позновательно!!! Супер!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Антонина Хаджолова

Очень интересно! Уже тренеруюсь))) Эльвире благодарность :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Натали69

Для ведущих тема действительно очень актуальна.

предложу сво_ говорилку, просмотрела тему, вроде бы не повторя_сь:"Я мальчик фельтикультяпистый, могу фельтикультяпнуться , могу выфельтикультяпнуться!"
"С выпоподвертом , подвыпопедвертом  и перепдвыпоподвертом!""Бесперспективняк"-5раз с разной скорость_ и интонацией.

----------


## Курица

*Читать надо быстро и обязательно вслух хотя бы по 3 раза в неделю. В этом вся фишка упражнений.*

1) То ли Толя — кореш Коли,
то ли кореш Толи — Коля.
Коли Коля — кореш Толи,
то и Толя — кореш Коли.

2) В четверг четвёртого числа в четыре с четвертью часа лигурийский регулировщик регулировал в Лигурии, но 33 корабля лавировали, лавировали, да так и не вылавировали, и потом протокол протоколом запротоколировал, как интервьюером интервьюируемый. Лигурийский регулировщик речисто, да не чисто рапортовал, да так зарапортовался про размокропогодившуюся погоду, дабы инцидент не стал претендентом на судебный прецедент.

3) Гурбангулы Бердымухамедов украл у Танирбергена Бердонгарова кораллы.

4) Карлик лекарь Карл у карлицы крали Клары украл кораллы.
А карлица краля Клара у карлика лекаря Карла украла кларнет.
Если бы карлик лекарь Карл у карлицы Клары-крали не крал кораллы,
то карлица краля Клара у карлика лекаря Карла не крала бы кларнет.

5) На шишкосушильную фабрику требуется шишкосушильшик для работы на шишкосушильном аппарате. Шишкосушильшик должен иметь опыт шишкосушения на шишкосушильном аппарате с использованием шишкосушильной технологии качественного шишкосушения. Он также должен отличать аппарат шишкосушения от аппарата нешишкосушения, ремонтировать шишкосушильный аппарат, отличать шишки, пригодные для шишкосушения, от негодных для шишкосушения, отличать шишки недошишкосушенные от перешишкосушенных. За каждую недошишкосушенную или перешишкосушенную шишку шишкосушильшик получит шишкосушилкой по голове.

6) Откуда на просеке просо?
Просыпали просо здесь просто.
Про просо просянки прознали.
Без спроса все просо склевали.

7) Корабли лавировали, лавировали да не выловировали, ведь не веровали в вероятность вылавировать. Вот маловеры: веровали бы — вылавировали бы.

8) Сшит колпак, да не по-колпаковски;
Вылит колокол, да не по-колоколовски.
Надо колпак переколпаковать, перевыколпаковать;
Надо колокол переколоколовать, перевыколоколовать

9) Не жалела мама мыла.
Мама Милу мылом мыла.
Мила мыла не любила,
Мыло Мила уронила.

10) Скороговорщик скороговаривал скороговорные скороговорки,
И нам скороговорщик скороговорил, что все скороговорки перескороговорить сможет,
Но в ходе скороговорения скороговорок, скороговорщик заскороговорился,
И проскороговорил нам скороговорщик последнюю скороговорку:
«все скороговорки выскороговариваешь да не выскороговоришь!»

----------

Дзюбкина (29.11.2016), Оксана Васильевна (04.11.2017), Танюша35 (05.04.2016)

----------


## marina111

Девочки а не подскажите для развития умственных способностей что нужно делать.замечаю в последнее время пропадает память мгновенно, иногда думаю об одном , говорю  другое. Что-то начинает отмирать  в моей коре головного мозга.

----------


## Яна31

Учи стихи , они отлично тренируют память .Читай больше книг . Но стихи , это на первом месте . Проговаривай их про себя и вспоминай выученное ранее .

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Вот и мне нужно стихи активно начинать учить, а то чувствую, что память подводить начинает. Цифры вообще не задерживаются в голове.

----------


## Курица

*4 упражнения для развития голоса, после которых вас захотят слушать часами*

Голос — один из инструментов взаимодействия между людьми. Если он от природы слабый и неуверенный, велика вероятность того, что сказанные вами слова не произведут нужного эффекта.
 Но профессор* Феликс Алексеевич Кузьмин* считает, что силу голоса можно и нужно тренировать.

Вы сможете развить его силу при помощи специальных упражнений также, как развиваете мышцы на занятиях физкультурой. Голос станет более низким и благозвучным, его диапазон расширится, произношение станет более четким.

*Упражнение 1
*
Встаньте перед зеркалом. Сделайте выдох, затем вдох и произносите каждый звук до тех пор, пока у вас хватит дыхания. Итак, вдохните и начинайте:

*— Иииииииииии.
— Ээээээээээээ.
— Ааааааааааа.
— Ооооооооооо.
— Уууууууууууу.*

Эта последовательность не случайна, вы начинаете со звука самой высокой частоты — «и». Если вы при этом положите ладонь на голову, то ощутите легкую вибрацию кожи. Это свидетельство более интенсивного кровообращения. Произнесение звука «э» активизирует область шеи и горла, вы это можете почувствовать, приложив руки к шее. Произнесение звука «а» благотворно воздействует на область грудной клетки. При произнесении звука «о» усиливается кровоснабжение сердца, а упражнение со звуком «у» оказывает положительное воздействие на нижнюю часть живота.

Произносите медленно один за другим все звуки три раза.

 Вы хотите, чтобы ваш голос был более низким и глубоким? Тогда много раз в течение дня произносите звук «у».

*Упражнение 2*

Теперь нужно активизировать область груди и живота, для этого надо произносить звук «м» с закрытым ртом. Упражнения на звук «м» проделайте три раза. Один раз совсем тихо, второй раз громче и в третий раз как можно громче, чтобы голосовые связки напряглись. Положив ладонь на живот, вы ощутите сильную вибрацию.

*Упражнение 3*

Особое внимание следует уделить звуку «р», поскольку он способствует улучшению произношения и придает голосу силу и энергичность. Для того чтобы расслабить язык, проведите предварительную подготовку: поднимите кончик языка к небу за передними верхними зубами и «порычите» как трактор. Итак, сделайте выдох, потом вдох и начинайте «рычать»: «- Ррррр». После этого выразительно и эмоционально с подчеркнуто раскатистым «р» произнесите следующие слова:

_роль
забор
руль
сыр
ринг
товар
рубль
рыло
ритм
сирень
риск
мороз
повар
рысь_

*Упражнение 4*

В заключение проделайте «упражнение Тарзана», которое представляет собой лучшую профилактику против простудных заболеваний и инфаркта миокарда. Встаньте прямо, сделайте выдох, затем глубокий вдох. Сожмите руки в кулаки. Громко произносите звуки из первого упражнения, начиная со звука «и», и одновременно колотите себя кулаками по груди, как это делал Тарзан в знаменитом фильме. Затем продолжайте, произнося звук «э» и так далее. По окончании упражнения вы заметите, как очищаются ваши бронхи, как ваше дыхание становится свободным, как вы заряжаетесь энергией.

Это упражнение следует выполнять *только по утрам*, поскольку оно обладает возбуждающим и активизирующим действием.
После нескольких недель тренировки сравните свой нынешний голос с прежним, лучше всего это сделать, заранее перед началом тренировок записав свой голос на диктофон. Вы убедитесь, что ваш голос заметно изменился.Теперь он обрел большую силу, а это значит, что вы стали говорить более убедительно и сильнее воздействовать на окружающих. В результате подобной тренировки спокойнее и глубже становится не только голос, но и ваши мысли. Чем глубже и ниже голос, тем больше он оседает в сознании, тем большее впечатление производят произносимые слова.

----------

Elena_privat (05.05.2017), Успешная (21.05.2018), цветок (01.04.2016)

----------


## olya.pan

Огромное спасибо за чудесный нужный материал !

----------


## kucunychka

Здравствуйте! Я сама страдаю, при этому читаю и легко запоминаю стихотворения, но выключила ли я утюг???закрыла дом???  :Blush2: недавно нашла несколько легких упражнений, которыми можно пользоваться каждый день:
    Передвигаясь по улице, старайтесь запоминать номера проезжающих мимо автомобилей.
    Возьмите листик и запишите имена и фамилии персонажей любимого сериала, а также – актеров, которые их играют.Проверьте, сколько ошибок вы сделали.
    Готовя новые блюда, пытайтесь запомнить рецепт, чтобы в следующий раз стряпать по памяти, а – не заглядывая в книгу рецептов.
    Учите наизусть стихи, тексты песен, иностранные слова.
    Ходите постоянно новыми пешими маршрутами и рассматривайте здания, которые видите.

----------

Ritulya993 (24.07.2017)

----------


## Karinohka

Добрый день! спасибо большое, очень интересная и полезная тема

----------


## pups160403

Спасибо огромное за такой полезный материал. Очень актуальная тема, с этого и начну совершенствоваться!

----------


## Kopitoshka

Спасибо! Очень нужная тема, начинаю тренироваться!

----------


## Литературная

Огроменное спасибище за поднятую тему и за потрясающие методики. Для моей работы это бесценно, а никакого специального образования я не получала. Спасибо ещё раз!

----------


## БелаяСнежка

Спасибо Эльвира и другие дополняющие))) Скопировала упражнения. Буду обязательно заниматься. Вдохновили! :flower:

----------


## Гваделупа

> Для ведущих тема действительно очень актуальна.
> 
> предложу сво_ говорилку, просмотрела тему, вроде бы не повторя_сь:"Я мальчик фельтикультяпистый, могу фельтикультяпнуться , могу выфельтикультяпнуться!"
> "С выпоподвертом , подвыпопедвертом  и перепдвыпоподвертом!""Бесперспективняк"-5раз с разной скорость_ и интонацией.


Мама дорогая, это можно произнести в трезвом и полном сознании??!!

----------


## Гваделупа

[quote="Курица;5132203"]3) Гурбангулы Бердымухамедов украл у Танирбергена Бердонгарова кораллы.[/qu
Класс!

----------


## Гваделупа

> В четверг четвертого числа в четыре с четвертью часа лигурийский регулировщик регулировал в Лигурии, но тридцать три корабля лавировали, лавировали, да так и не вылавировали, а потом протокол про протокол протоколом запротоколировал, как интервьюером интервьюируемый лигурийский регулировщик речисто, да не чисто рапортовал, да не дорапортовал дорапортовывал да так зарапортовался про размокропогодившуюся погоду что, дабы инцидент не стал претендентом на судебный прецедент, лигурийский регулировщик акклиматизировался в неконституционном Константинополе, где хохлатые хохотушки хохотом хохотали и кричали турке, который начерно обкурен трубкой: не кури, турка, трубку, купи лучше кипу пик, лучше пик кипу купи, а то придет бомбардир из Бранденбурга — бомбами забомбардирует за то, что некто чернорылый у него полдвора рылом изрыл, вырыл и подрыл; но на самом деле турка не был в деле, да и Клара-к крале в то время кралась к ларю, пока Карл у Клары кораллы крал, за что Клара у Карла украла кларнет, а потом на дворе деготниковой вдовы Варвары два этих вора дрова воровали; но грех — не смех — не уложить в орех: о Кларе с Карлом во мраке все раки шумели в драке, - вот и не до бомбардира ворам было, и не до деготниковой вдовы, и не до деготниковых детей; зато рассердившаяся вдова убрала в сарай дрова: раз дрова, два дрова, три дрова — не вместились все дрова, и два дровосека, два- дровокола- дроворуба для расчувствовавшейся Варвары выдворили дрова вширь двора обратно на дровяной двор, где цапля чахла, цапля сохла, цапля сдохла; цыпленок же цапли цепко цеплялся за цепь; молодец против овец, против молодца сам овца, которой носит Сеня сено в сани, потом везет Сеньку Соньку с Санькой на санках: санки- скок, Сеньку- в бок, Соньку- в лоб, все- в сугроб, а Сашка только шапкой шишки сшиб, затем по шоссе Саша пошел, Саша на шоссе саше нашел; Сонька же — Сашкина подружка шла по шоссе и сосала сушку, да притом у Соньки-вертушки во рту еще и три ватрушки — аккурат в медовик, но ей не до медовика — Сонька и с ватрушками во рту пономаря перепономарит, - перевыпономарит: жужжит, как жужелица, жужжит, да кружится: была у Фрола — Фролу на Лавра наврала, пойдет к Лавру на Фрола Лавру наврет, что — вахмистр с вахмистршей, ротмистр с ротмистршей, что у ужа — ужата, а у ежа- ежата, а у него высокопоставленный гость унес трость, и вскоре опять пять ребят съели пять опят с полчетвертью четверика чечевицы без червоточины, и тысячу шестьсот шестьдесят шесть пирогов с творогом из сыворотки из-под простокваши, - о всем о том около кола колокола звоном раззванивали, да так, что даже Константин — зальцбуржский бесперспективняк из-под бронетранспортера констатировал: как все колокола не переколоколовать, не перевыколоколовать, так и всех скороговорок не перескороговорить, не перевыскороговорить;
> *но попытка — не пытка.
> *


А это тоже нужно произносить на одном дыхании?

----------

